# Good bye Tai



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 5, 2009)

It is very sad to report that today Tai died in my arms. He had a seizure that proved to be too hard for the little guy. I'm so upset about this. He was my new best friend. He was by far the sweetest bun I have ever had. I just can't believe he left me so quickly. Enjoy heaven my sweet 'little angel'. I love you.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Tai. It's a comfortable way for him to go though, surrounded by love and by the person who is probably the most important to him. 

Binky Free Tai.


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you Flashy :bunnyangel:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your Tai. He was such a Handsome Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: "Sweet One"

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Susan! We just took him to a dock near my house and buried him on the top of a hill covered in buttercups. We covered the earth with rocks and put a bouquet of wildflowers on the top. It was sincerely beautiful. I will miss his cuddles with me!


----------



## anneq (Apr 5, 2009)

So very sorry to hear about Tai's passing..what a beautiful spot for him to be buried at. He was such a beautiful bunny - what a precious face he had!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your little angel. He was truly adorable. It sounds like a beautiful place to be laid to rest. Binky free, Tai.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 6, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose one of our fur babies. I still miss every one, and tear up a little when I look at their pictures--some more than 4 years now. Take comfort in the fact that they know they were loved by you and relive the good memories and the happiness they gave to you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 6, 2009)

I am so sorry 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------

